# ´Vektorisieren in CorelDraw 10



## nitro0815 (13. Januar 2007)

Hi!

Könnte mir bitte jemand sagen, wie ich in CorelDraw 10 eine Grafik (Schriften und Logos) vektorisieren kann (Arbeitsschritte usw.)? Müsste die Datei anschließend ins eps Format bringen, geht das in Corel oder muss ich das anschließend in Photoshop machen?


----------



## DJTrancelight (14. Januar 2007)

Hi,

Vektorisieren ist so eine Sache. Wenn in dem Logo keine Farbverläufe enthalten sind und alles schön scharf ist, kannst du es mit CorelTRACE veruschen, sofern du die Suite also das Gesamtpaket besitzt. Dazu klickst du in Corel deine Grafik an und wählst
im Menü Bitmaps "Bitmap vektorisieren" aus.

Aber meistens ist das Ergebnis unbefriedigend. Vermutlich mußt du das Logo komplett nachbauen.
Der Export ins eps-Format schafft Corel alleine.

Viele Grüße
DJ Trancelight


----------



## 555 (20. Januar 2007)

Zeig uns doch einfach mal die Grafik die vektorisiert werden muss


----------

